
Chemistry of Cast Iron Seasoning: A Science-Based How-To (2010) - Tomte
http://sherylcanter.com/wordpress/2010/01/a-science-based-technique-for-seasoning-cast-iron/
======
hansthehorse
The mistake almost everyone makes is wiping the oil off. Start with a warm
pan, apply the flax oil and try your best to wipe it all off. Use paper towels
and just go to it. Bake at highest oven temp for 2 hours then leave in oven
until cool. Repeat 3 times. The key is trying to wipe off all the oil you can
each time.

I've been doing this for 30 years and it works if you do your best to wipe off
all the oil you applied with a paper towel.

------
woodandsteel
I have a lazy-man's way of doing this. I put some oil in the pan and spread it
all around, then wipe it up with a paper towel until there is just a very thin
layer. Then I put on a lid and turn on the flame as high as it can go. After a
minute or two it starts to smoke. I turn down the heat a bit and let it smoke
for a minute, then turn off the heat and let it cool.

I know, this is not as good as doing it right, but it is a whole lot better
than nothing, and the surface works well for my cooking.

------
kemitchell
I've tried flaxseed several times. It always flaked off. I've never had the
problem with more common, neutral oils like vegetable.

